

How to be a successful iPhone developer - hazmattron
http://www.47hats.com/2010/07/how-to-be-a-successful-iphone-developer/

======
wallflower
Better, more realistic indie story:

[http://macblips.dailyradar.com/video/featured-ignite-show-
vi...](http://macblips.dailyradar.com/video/featured-ignite-show-video-
iphoning-my-way-to/)

~~~
acangiano
The audience sounds like a fake laugh track. Nice presentation about the value
of persistence and giving customers what they want, though.

------
quickpost
This sounds like good advice for any endeavor:

"I find the reason some developers succeed beyond their wildest dreams more
interesting:

    
    
        * They passionately believe in not doing what is commonly expected.
    
        * They are willing to take a risk.
    
        * They work hard at getting their execution right."

